

Amazon Offers Other Sites Use of Its Payment Service - jsteele
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/30/technology/30amazon.html

======
jonknee
The key details for us is pricing and here it is (it matches PayPay for most
transactions and beats 'em for tiny transactions):

For Transactions >= $10:

2.9% + $0.30 for all transactions

Volume Discounts

2.5% + $0.30 for all transactions for monthly payment volume from $3k-$10k

2.2% + $0.30 for all transactions for monthly payment volume from $10k - $100k

1.9% + $0.30 for all transactions for monthly payment volume over $100k

For Transactions < $10:

5.0% + $0.05 for all transactions

<https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business?sn=cba/o>

This seems workable for micropayments. A $1 charge would result in $.10 fees.
10% yes, but with something like PayPal the fees would be 33%.

~~~
agentbleu
paypal now offer a micro payment service at .11 out of 1.00 for sales under 12
usd its beter than the 2.9% option.

~~~
ideas101
this is good to know - thanks - just wondering whether paypal offers automated
sales tax calculations and shipping calc?

------
bprater
This isn't exactly new. What is the new part they are covering in the news?

~~~
ivankirigin
The one-click pay for of Amazon accounts on 3rd parties is new.

------
ivankirigin
Hmmm

